

The End of the Windows Era (chart) - yurka
http://i.imgur.com/FwfV4.jpg

======
casca
A more meaningful chart would show how the total number of "Personal Computing
Platforms" has exploded. How would the chart change if you decided that an old
Nokia that supported WAP was also a "Personal Computing Platform"?

Also, this comes from Asymco - "Covers the mobile industry with a heavy slant
towards Apple's business strategy and predictions of their financials.". So a
company that's focused on the mobile industry created this.

